# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Հայկական լեռնաշխարհ

## Mankik

Օգնեք ռեֆերատ գրելու Հայկական լեռնաշխարհի մասին: Շատ համառոտ, 5-րդ դասարանի համար: Հարկավոր է հինգշաբթի օրվա համար:

----------


## Հարդ

Հայկական լեռնաշխարհն իր բարձր դիրքի պատճառով ձեռք է բերել նաև <<Հայկական Բարձրավանդակ>>, <<Լեռնային Երկիր>>, և <<Լեռնային Կղզի>> անվանումները: Հյուսիսից սահմանակից է` Փոքր Կովկասին, արևելքից` Կասպից Ծովին, արևմուտքից` Անտիտավրոսին, հարավից`Կորդվաց լեռներին: Այն ակտիվ լեռնային գոտի է, որտեղ այսօր էլ կատարվում են լեռնակազմական գործնթացներ: Հայկական լեռնաշղթան արևելքից արևմուտք կտրատում են 3 խոշոր լեռնաշղթաներ` Հյուսիսում` Փոքր Կովկաս, լեռնաշխարհի կենտրոնում` Հայկական Պար, հարավում` Հայկական Տավրոս: Ամենաբարձր գագաթն Արարատն է (5165), երկրորդը` Սիփան (4434): Երեք խոշոր լճերը` Սևան, կամ Գեղամա լիճ, Վանա լիճ, Ուրմիա լիճ, որի աղիության պատճառով չկա բուսականություն: Խոշոր գետերը` Արաքս, Եփրատ, Տիգրիս, Կուր և այլն...

----------

Mankik (21.09.2009)

----------


## Mankik

*Hard^Har8* Շատ շնորհակալ եմ: Աղջիկս շատ կուրախանա:

----------

Հարդ (20.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Օգնեք ռեֆերատ գրելու Հայկական լեռնաշխարհի մասին: Շատ համառոտ, 5-րդ դասարանի համար: Հարկավոր է հինգշաբթի օրվա համար:


1. Հայկական բարձրավանդակ
(Աշխարհագրական ակնարկ)

2. Հայ ժողովրդի ծագման պատմական միջավայրը
Սուրեն Երեմյան
Ակադեմիկոս 
Մանրամասն չկարդացի՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ 5-րդ դասարանի երեխայի համար է, բայց աշխատեք գիտնականների անունները կամ շատ չկիրառել, կամ ընդհանրապես չկիրառել :Smile: 

3. Հայկական բնաշխարհը
Սա էլ կարծես հենց 5-րդ դասարանի դասագրքի նյութն է:

----------

Mankik (21.09.2009)

----------


## Mankik

*Astgh* Գնացի կարդալու: Ավելի շուտ աղջկաս՝ Նելլիին կնստեցնեմ թող կարդա, հետն էլ կսովորի, իր դասն է:

----------


## Mankik

Խնդրում եմ շարադրություն Էրեբունի-Երեւանի մասին: 5-րդ դասարանի մակարդակի համար:

----------

